# Best way to amplify my guitar?



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

I am looking for consesus on the best way to mic or amplify an acoustic guitar that has no pickup. 

Do removable pickups work well. My dad has one and it sounds...o.k. I'm aware that there are microphone systems you can now insert directly into the sound hole. How are these?

Or is it simply best to do it the old timey/bluegrass way - put a mic in front of the guitar the same way you put a mic in front of your mouth? I tend to move around a bit, but if that were the way to get the best sound, I'd learn to be more still.

Your input is valued and appreciated. 

Cheers.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

one of these should do it:


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Perfect!:rockon2:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Tell us a little about your instrument, playing style, the rest of your signal chain and your intended use. It will make it much easier to offer advice of value if we know those things.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...with these "clamp on" mics...you can move around all you like...

http://www.seelectronics.com/GM10.html

http://www.audiogear.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?key=AMTS15GSTUDIO&preadd=action


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks ronmac and jimi. 

I play a Garrison G50, mostly bluegrass/old timey country and country rock, use a hard pick, strum pretty heavily a fair bit of the time. 

I'd be plugging in to a regular Behringer amp. I move around a wee bit, but I wouldn't be doing any scissor kicks or anything like that! :smile:

The clamp on looks lovely, but you can rest assured my strumming arm would be knocking the sh** out of it. I am not, shall we say, particularly restrained in that aspect of things.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Have a look at the Baggs M1A (active) sound hole pickup. It is a reasonable cost, easy to install, feedback resistant and sounds quite nice.

Here's a video showing installation http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZKoev50YDc


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm looking for a solution that can be inserted when I play live and removed when I'm jamming. 

In the short term, I may just stick with a microphone through my amp. 

Thanks though.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

When I played bluegrass back in the '70s, I had 2 Barcus Berry pickups mounted under the saddle (with adhesive) inside the sound-hole of my Gibson SJ, and wired them into a combination mini-jack/strap button. This went to a small pre-amp that I hooked on my belt and then directly into the board. It was simple and elegant and I got tons of compliments on the tone. I'm not sure even if Barcus berry is still in business but I am sure there must be a similar solution out there somewhere.

Edit: Here is their web-site. Looks like they are still making these systems.

http://barcusberry.com/product.cfm?ProductID=14


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Skndstry said:


> I'm looking for a solution that can be inserted when I play live and removed when I'm jamming.
> 
> In the short term, I may just stick with a microphone through my amp.
> 
> Thanks though.


Sound hole pickups are easily removable.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh, okay. You're dealing with a technical neophyte here ronmac, so I appreciate your patience, and I'll definitely take what you are saying into consideration. It looked like he was having to actually drill a hole into the guitar - maybe I wasn't understanding what I was seeing. Will have to look again a bit more closely.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Magnetic sound hole pickups can be mounted in three different ways:

1) Permanently - As shown in the video, an endpin jack can be installed in the guitar. The magnetic pu is hardwired to the endpin jack.

2) Semi-Permanent - An endpin jack is installed in the guitar and it is connected to the pickup via a removable connector on the pu (the M1A has one already installed). If you want to remove the pu from the guitar, simply unplug the jack near the pickup, leaving the endpin jack in place.

3) Temporary - Install the pu in the sound hole and let the cord dangle down the front of your guitar.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I use a Dean Markley soundhole pickup with my old Guild D40C, the black one. It's easily removable, sounds ok, not great really. If you have a preamp or a decent soundman to eq it, it's not too bad.


----------

